# Does toilet HAVE to be at external wall?



## Cyrstal

Hi,

We are in the process of building a house, and have the main bathroom upstairs. The house is 1.5 storey.

For the bathroom layout I wanted the bath to be lengthways against the external wall (which is sloping due to 1.5 storey), with the toilet on the left wall, wash hand basin on the right and the shower on the left wall.

The builder has said that this would not be a good idea as it means that there would be an exposed waste pipe from the toilet running along the wall to get to the external wall.  I was hoping we could do somethign to ''box" it in, and perhaps make this a feature of like a skirting board all around so that we could put candles on either side of bath, some ornaments etc....

The builder just keeps insistig that the toilet is best on the external wall....

I don't want to cave on this as the bath I've picked is a gorgeous free standing bath, and I Love it?!?! But of course I wont' go with it if it's going to cause major issues with waste pipes??

Any opinions on this?
Thanks,
Crystal


----------



## ClubMan

> *Does toilet HAVE to be at external wall?*


 				Not as far as I know. Mine isn't anyway - assuming you don't count the party wall dividing my house from next door in the terrace.


----------



## lowCO2design

Cyrstal said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are in the process of building a house, and have the main bathroom upstairs. The house is 1.5 storey.
> 
> For the bathroom layout I wanted the bath to be lengthways against the external wall (which is sloping due to 1.5 storey), with the toilet on the left wall, wash hand basin on the right and the shower on the left wall.
> 
> The builder has said that this would not be a good idea as it means that there would be an exposed waste pipe from the toilet running along the wall to get to the external wall.  I was hoping we could do somethign to ''box" it in, and perhaps make this a feature of like a skirting board all around so that we could put candles on either side of bath, some ornaments etc....
> 
> The builder just keeps insistig that the toilet is best on the external wall....
> 
> I don't want to cave on this as the bath I've picked is a gorgeous free standing bath, and I Love it?!?! But of course I wont' go with it if it's going to cause major issues with waste pipes??
> 
> Any opinions on this?
> Thanks,
> Crystal


sounds to me like, it may be easier from your builder that way! 

to answer your question there is certainly no such requirement.

you may find he has his reasons, (possible he has not allowed enough of a slope/ joist are in the way etc) but you should have your architect deciphering why, and ultimately defending your decision or at least finding a compromise for you both.


----------



## onq

Cyrstal said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are in the process of building a house, and have the main bathroom upstairs. The house is 1.5 storey.
> 
> For the bathroom layout I wanted the bath to be lengthways against the external wall (which is sloping due to 1.5 storey), with the toilet on the left wall, wash hand basin on the right and the shower on the left wall.
> 
> The builder has said that this would not be a good idea as it means that there would be an exposed waste pipe from the toilet running along the wall to get to the external wall.  I was hoping we could do somethign to ''box" it in, and perhaps make this a feature of like a skirting board all around so that we could put candles on either side of bath, some ornaments etc....
> 
> The builder just keeps insistig that the toilet is best on the external wall....
> 
> I don't want to cave on this as the bath I've picked is a gorgeous free standing bath, and I Love it?!?! But of course I wont' go with it if it's going to cause major issues with waste pipes??
> 
> Any opinions on this?
> Thanks,
> Crystal



Builders like to do jobs the easy way where possible.
They also like to agree a price then find ways to cut costs and still get the agreed price.

Depending on the run of the joists, there may be real issues with the location of the toilet and yes, _inter alia_, the outside wall is often the best location.
The pipe from the toilet is the biggest single waste pipe, the flushed water makes a lot of noise and an uninsulated pipe can also attract moisture.

However all of these issues can be tackled and the design of the space should come first, particularly in a situation like a bathroom - it should not be "design by service pipe location".
Ask your architect, and if you don't have one, consider a meeting with one.


ONQ

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon                                              as a defence or support -  in     and    of        itself  -         should       legal         action        be           taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                                              Real Life with rights to     inspect     and       issue         reports    on     the         matter     at  hand.


----------



## Cyrstal

Hi
Just to clarify, there is a hollowcore floor with 25mm insulation a d 75mm screed over the UFH pipes. The builders concern is that he wouldn't be able to conceal the 4in waste pipe underground and it would be unsightly when boxed in.

Also, he is concerned that there may not be enough head room over the bath (it's 1.5 storey with 1600 mm floor to ceiling height where the slope begins)


----------



## Eithneangela

Our ensuite toilet is totally internal. I suspect builder may be looking for soft option. Unless there is a technical issue (ask an architect to have a look) then stick to your guns.


----------



## lowCO2design

Cyrstal said:


> Hi
> it would be unsightly when boxed in


 well that seems like an over-sight on his part (or maybe your eng) when installing the HC slabs. but never mind it's done now. the question is can you leave with the boxed out pipe, it sounds like you can.


Cyrstal said:


> he is concerned that there may not be enough head room over the bath (it's 1.5 storey with 1600 mm floor to ceiling height where the slope begins)


 this is more an issue, for you or whoever is having a shower, unless there's a separate shower? or is everybody you know shorter than 5' 2" ?


----------



## onq

Its a bath, not a trampoline.
We've done built-in baths and raised baths in similar situations.

A well done box skirting is like a tiled plinth onto which you put baths salts in nice bottles.
A few strategically placed scented candles and you'll wonder how you've done without it until now. 


ONQ

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon                                             as a defence or support - in     and    of        itself  -         should       legal        action        be           taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                                             Real Life with rights to    inspect     and       issue         reports    on     the         matter    at  hand.


----------



## lowCO2design

onq said:


> Its a bath, not a trampoline


 yes, this is the family bathroom, I don't know if there are many en-suites, but family's grow. and without going into the facts of life, Crystal may eventually have to deal with teenagers and they may not always want a bath


----------



## Cyrstal

Thanks for replies!  The builder has said that it can be done, the waste pipe is going to go under the floor, the ceilings downstairs are quite high, 8ft 9inches, so he's going to drop it a few inches in the utility room to make space for the wastepipe going out - so happy days!

The bathroom will also have a stand alone shower, so that should keep my two fast growing little boys happy in their teenage years


----------



## onq

If you're dropping the ceiling in the utility just make sure an insulated the pipe to reduce condensation problems and use fireline or other approved board to suppliers/certifier's details to preserve the required 30 minute fire resistance - plasterboard only gives 30 minutes as part of an overall floor build up with certain minimum sizes.


ONQ

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon                                              as a defence or support -  in     and    of        itself  -         should       legal         action        be           taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                                              Real Life with rights to     inspect     and       issue         reports    on     the         matter     at  hand.


----------

